

Singapore inquest finds Shane Todd committed suicide - jasonlingx
http://edition.cnn.com/2013/07/07/world/asia/singapore-shane-todd-case/index.html

======
ra
This is a distressing story. If you haven't read it yet here's a link [1] to
the discussion & original (and excellent) investigative article.

EDIT: In these days of PRISM and Tempora, this is all the more pertinent.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5230585](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5230585)

